# Series 2 Image Needed



## ksmith (Aug 8, 2007)

I tried getting the image off the old drive couldn't get it to show up in WinMfs tools.I'm willing to follow instuctions on how to load it on a good drive if somebody is willing to work with me.I know some about computers.The model is a Series 2 240080A standalone I'd buy instantcake but on limited budget.Plus I want learn,Thanks for your time...Keith


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I can't find that # in my account. looking at it I'm thinking you have an 80 hour. mine is 40. not sure what I have would work.


----------



## ksmith (Aug 8, 2007)

I do have a old 40 hour series 2 needs a power supply and HD I could switch out the PS from the 80 hour and put a good 40 hour HD I have in it.Would need the image for the 40gig.Thanks,Keith


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Pm sent


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ksmith said:


> I tried getting the image off the old drive couldn't get it to show up in WinMfs tools.I'm willing to follow instuctions on how to load it on a good drive if somebody is willing to work with me.I know some about computers.The model is a Series 2 240080A standalone I'd buy instantcake but on limited budget.Plus I want learn,Thanks for your time...Keith


You need to compare the LBA number of the drive you intend to use with the LBA number of the drive from which the image you're going to use was taken, as some of those Series 2 TiVos came from the factory with Maxtor drives with slightly higher LBA numbers than other brands, even though they were all labeled 40GB or 80GB or whatever.

For instance, this image

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/240_gset.bak

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/240_GSet.tbk

from an 80 hour 240 was taken from an 80GB Maxtor drive with an LBA number of 160086528, whereas an 80 hour dual tuner S2 had an 80GB WD with an LBA of only 156301488, which means that although the image was taken from an 80GB drive, if I wanted to re-use the WD drive in the 240, the image wouldn't fit--I'd need a 40 hour 240 image instead (which I could install and expand to fill all of the drive)

( .bak file is for use with the MFS Live cd v1.4, the .tbk file is for use with WinMFS)


----------



## ksmith (Aug 8, 2007)

Good News !!! Found a good HD 250gb was able to use your link Unitron and WinMfs to get my Series 2 up and running.I want to Thank You for the help I couldn't done without it you.Also 2004Raptor I wanted to Thank You for the PM.Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas !!!!!! Keith


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ksmith said:


> Good News !!! Found a good HD 250gb was able to use your link Unitron and WinMfs to get my Series 2 up and running.I want to Thank You for the help I couldn't done without it you.Also 2004Raptor I wanted to Thank You for the PM.Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas !!!!!! Keith


----------

